# Poodle Cuts / Pictures of different poodle cuts



## T o d d

*Poodle Cut official names, and pictures Sticky.*

Please only post in this thread if you have a poodle cut not already pictured or described 

This is so we can have a central location for Poodle Cut pictures and descriptions for members here to reference and share!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Aidan

*German Poodle Cut*

This is the German trim, one of my favorites although I have never attempted it.


----------



## aki

*Teddy Bear Cut*

Here's the Teddy Bear cut:


----------



## T o d d

*Poodle Teddy Bear Cut*

Another Poodle Teddy Bear Cut


----------



## Fluffyspoos

*Poodle Lamb Clip / Cut*

Lamb clip


----------



## Fluffyspoos

*Betlington Cut*

Betlington Clip, I think this looks pretty sweet on stpoos


----------



## Fluffyspoos

*Dutch Poodle Cut*

Dutch clip


----------



## vacheron

*Scandinavian puppy lion cut*

*Scandinavian puppy lion*


----------



## creativeparti

*bedlington trim again*

min in a shorter bedlington trim


----------



## creativeparti

*not sure what you would call this*

todd has his body scissored and his legs but i dont touch is neck of top knot


----------



## creativeparti

*short lamb trim*

lamb trim


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

With many of us making some changes in hair dos for our Poodles, this thread might be something to look at. I like seeing these pictures. So, I'm bumping it up. Those who don't like to see old threads...please feel free to avert your eyes. LOL. j/k.


----------



## peccan

Personal clips

1) Ushanka Miami clip with shaved body, sleek-ish cap
2) Close-scissored home clip with a bob
3) The Swamp Monster

Some randomly found awesome clips on dogs that are not mine and in photos that are not by me, named as I would describe them

4) Modern flared lamb clip with puffy cap, puffy ears.
5) Schnautzer clip with teddy bear feet
6) Sporty Modern clip
7) Retriever clip
8) Ushanka Miami
9) Bichon Clip
10) The Lion *rawrrr*


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh my goodness Peccan! Those are great. I really like your clip a lot...the one you did. Thanks for sharing. As I get some time, I'm going to hunt around for some clips for future reference. I think finding winter clips and summer clips is useful too. That Bichon clip is really cute, though I'd never do it on my dogs. haha. I see clips sometimes I can admire but don't really like them well enough or there's some practical reason why I wouldn't use them.


----------



## cecethepoodle

I personally love the miami and puppy cuts on my poo. I had her in a contenital once and developed a new respect for show dogs and their owners. The upkeep!!!!! AAAHHH!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

cecethepoodle said:


> I personally love the miami and puppy cuts on my poo. I had her in a contenital once and developed a new respect for show dogs and their owners. The upkeep!!!!! AAAHHH!


That's why I finished the showing and cut all Matisse's hair off. lol. It was a nightmare to keep up. I'm lovin' the new, short style. Your wee one is adorable.


----------



## Kyran

Kyran in a slightly modified modern trim


----------



## JudyD

*I'm not fond of shaved hindquarters but...*

...I really like this clip.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205564238243345&set=pcb.10205564239203369&type=1&theater


----------



## swimmergirl247

I have a simplified version of this on my poodle right now he's all grown out and scruffy or I'd take a pic of him I cut him too close this first time I'll his body a bit longer and put a poof on the tail (they didn't do it at the groomers) we are attempting this at home soon have to clippers and blades just need to set down and do it.


----------



## spindledreams

We called it a modified Continental and my girl Jazz wore it to Gateway to show in. She was growing out a German type so her ears were still short and felt almost like lambs ears. The rest of her clip was like an HCC and the exhibitors and judges seemed to really like the effect. Grin in fact I have now seen a number of dogs formally shown in full Continentals showing up in similar clips. 

The second and third photo is another shaved rump version. This one is sorta out of a book from the 60s where it was actually called a Lion clip. We simply called it a retro clip. The reason was coat change and his neck and rump were solid frizzy mat that nothing could get through. We trimmed his ears with a 5 like for his normal German, shaved the neck and rump with a 10 like his face and feet, left bracelets, tail pom pom, and a mane. Grin his coat was not very long so every thing is short but I think he turned out okay. This clip has been deliberately copied at least once that I know of but with more hair length on the bracelets, tail, and mane.


----------



## JudyD

My dogs have a grooming appointment on Friday. Just checked with my husband to see if he'd like the shaved ears-Mohawk clip for Blue--it's a go! As for my Jazz, I'd love to try spindledreams' second or third photo on her, but her coat is a bit thin and cottony (didn't realize that until we got Blue, who has a nice, thick, curly coat), so I'm not sure she could pull it off. I'll ask the groomer what she thinks.


----------



## peccan

Look at this ABSOLUTELY DARLING thing!! :faint:

How to describe it? Hmm...

Closely scissored modified lamb clip with teddy feet.

Legs blended smoothly starting at elbow/thigh, flare slightly into a rounded teddy foot.

Short poofy ears with short, TK blended to form a uniform arch over the head from ear to ear. Bottom of ears corresponds to bottom of moustache. Squished doughnut moustache slightly wider than the skull, edges of lips neatened for hygiene.

Feet: only shave bottom of foot. Teddy feet.
Neck: do not shave. Clip closely as the rest of the body.
Face: shave at the level of the sides of the eyes, leave widow's peak between eyes. Do not shave part of moustache.


----------

